# New to lowrider bikes need help!



## cdeath (Jan 6, 2005)

I am new to lowrider bikes and am wondering if a 20" classic lowrider is big enough for me to ride. I am 6'-1" about 230lbs and am looking at getting one for excersize and because they are cool looking. If that is too small what would anyone suggest?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Riding a Low Low bike is alot of work, lol. You could always get a Beach Cruiser, there 26" and they are hella sweet, but they make a stretch 20" bike too that could fit you no doubt.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

i'm 5'10 and about 185, and it's pretty hard to ride my 20"


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

GET A 26'' TRIKE THATS WHAT IM GONNA DO AS SOON AS I SELL MY 20'' IM ALSO 5'10 I WAS RIDING MY BOYS BEACH CRUISER IT WAS SWEET IT WAS JUST RIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## cdeath (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the help, I may have to look into the trikes and beach crusers more. Its just hard to resist the $150 20" classics i see on ebay.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

My brother in law tried to ride a 20" lowrider and its hard for him and he's like 6'2......Ya those bikes are pretty cheap on ebay Ive seen a couple Buy It Now For $130


----------



## cdeath (Jan 6, 2005)

I found a stretch lowrider bike on lovelylowrider.com for like $300 they say its made for tall people. Do you guys think that this is a good deal?


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdeath_@Jan 6 2005, 02:53 PM
> *I found a stretch lowrider bike on lovelylowrider.com for like $300 they say its made for tall people. Do you guys think that this is a good deal?
> [snapback]2578023[/snapback]​*


I think that site has photos of people of various stated sizes so you can have an idea if the bike will fit you...

or if you want something really cool and low, check firebikes.com and jakz.com

they're a bit more pricy, but unequalled in style. one thing to be careful with is the frames that only have a pair of tubes supporting the back wheel.

a local bike store has a firebike frame like that and when you sit on it, the steel springs slightly, so you have to take that into account when you set up the chain, ie if the chain is on too tight, and you hit a bump, it might break or jump off the sprokets (which would remove your ability to brake with a coaster wheel)

EDIT: http://www.bicycledesigner.com/images/Stretch_and_20.jpg


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

check out bicycledesigner.com, they have th stretch cruisers. it's like a lowrider bike but it has 24 inch tires


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 6 2005, 03:24 PM
> *check out bicycledesigner.com, they have th stretch cruisers.  it's like a lowrider bike but it has 24 inch tires
> [snapback]2578114[/snapback]​*


bicycledesigner = lovelylowrider

same people


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

check out Walmart if you want something cheap, they make beach cruisers, 80 bux, I was thinking maybe for this summer


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

We will also be coming out with a few new models in a few weeks


----------



## cdeath (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the info, I went ahead and ordered the stretch lowrider from lovelylowriders/bicycledesigners it ended up costing me about $340 with shipping. I will post some pics after I get it. looks like it will get here close to the end of the month.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

hey im 6'3 and the only problem i have is when i had a steering wheel on my knees hit....thats about it...but my seat was kinda high....not alot though...so thats the only problem i could think of


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

im 6'1" and i ride a custom built trike its a 26 inch frame we squished down to look like a 20 but retaining frame lenght making it easer to ride for me and you can put ape hangers on it without it looking goofy


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

hey man, i have a lowrider i made from a old bmx bike. im 6'3 250 and i ride with now prob. tho its not like many lowriders, i have a 26inch strait springer fork set. lets see pivs of the one u like.


----------



## cdeath (Jan 6, 2005)

I got my bike monday. Here are some pics of the stretch lowrider by bicycledesigners.com . Its a little bigger than I thought it would be, more the size of a beach cruzer. I am going to have a friend paint some white pinstripes on the frame this weekend, nothing too fancy just some little tiny designs where the frame intersects itself.


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

is that a wrench in your pocket or are you real happy with your bike? :biggrin:


----------



## cdeath (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah it looks like I got a huge cod sac dont it. My jeans are too big and the seat is bunching them up in the front LOL.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the bike does look a lot bigger than the 20 inch


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

LOOKIN' GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## cdeath (Jan 6, 2005)

From the ground to the top of the handlebars its 4'-9" and from end of tire to end of tire its more than 6' long. Their is no doubt that it is easy to ride for someone my size.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we have some shit coming out this summer that is going to bug peoples eyes out trust me on that but i hate to talk about it i just bring them out and WOW :biggrin:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

iether your a midget or that a 24"


----------



## cdeath (Jan 6, 2005)

Its acutaly a 26" frame with 24" tires.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C44U_@Jan 27 2005, 12:18 PM
> *is that a wrench in your pocket or are you real happy with your bike? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2648863[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cdeath (Jan 6, 2005)

Do you guys think it would look stupid if I put the flat twist handlebars on it? The handlebars on it are 22x38 the twist bars are 14x25. The reason I am thinking about it is that its hard to get it in the house and car with the big bars on it.


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

ive seen big bikes with little handlebars, its like seeing a person whos head is too small for their body. OUT OF PROPORTION! dont do it! just live with the big bars!


----------



## cdeath (Jan 6, 2005)

your right, it would look silly. They do have a set that is 19X36 this is only a few inches smaller... Looks like if I want it to fit in my car I will have to take the handlebars and sissybar off. Or I could strap it to the roof like a giant hood orniment. LoL (the blue mazda in the pic is my car)


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

taking parts off is too much hassle... strappin it to ya roof is a little less hassle so i say keep the bike how it is and just try strappin it to the roof...


----------



## cdeath (Jan 6, 2005)

well I was kidding about straping it to my roof the bike is actualy longer than my roof! I think i will just sell my car and by a pickup or a suv, besides my cars has got nearly 30k miles on it so it basicly time for a new one.


----------

